# Clever & Creative Escalator Advertising



## stubrad1982 (Sep 21, 2008)

Some great examples of creative, effective marketing for inspiration.

Inspire me to think outside the box!!!


----------



## PromoTshirtCrazy (Jul 13, 2009)

Stu, that's some really cool escalator advertising, seems like it's pretty popular. Promotional stickers are one of the most popular products to use on escalators.


----------



## supplyjerseys (Sep 6, 2009)

It's really very creative advertising method. Good example of product promoting.


----------



## PromoTshirtCrazy (Jul 13, 2009)

Escalators are actually a very effective way of marketing your products or services. People ride escalators all the time all day long. I've seen lots of people using escalators to demonstrate the speed of their business, like delivery companies and moving companies for example.


----------

